# Bye, Bye Bears



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

The Patriots had their wake up call against the Jets. The Patriots are going to show the rest of the leage that they should just stay home for the rest of the season. Look for a serious *** whipping Pats 31 Bears 10 C'mon jump on the Patriot band wagon NOW!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:bs:

You already have 3 home losses this season.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah we figured we would get all the losses over with 

C'mon Ken go out pick up a Brady T shirt and come along for the big win! You can wear Purple next year :wink:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Any last minute predictions? Two hours and its Bear hunting season I CAN'T WAIT HE HEEEE!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't like the Bears.So glad to see therm lose.Not a really good game to watch.I'm pulling for San Diego.Time for someone else to win it.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

The Pats had way way to many turnovers lucky the Bears had a bunch as well. Two BS pass interferance calls against us 5 turnovers and we won Go Figure! It was a great Defence battle game.

You like the lightining bolts Hey good luck with, that but remember the fans of the greatest team to ever take the field gave you a chance to jump on the bandwagon!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

